# Bad Weekend



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I think I have possibly had one of the worst weekends ever. I have only just got my IBS "under control" ie accepted there and things I can do and things I can't. But this weekend everything just went bad.My gran died suddenly on saturday and I had a huge attack, I couldn't be there for my mum because I was in so much pain. I felt so guilty.I don't know what I'm going to do for the funeral - We have a very small family so its going to hard. I just hope I can make it.I was also wondering if any of you guys ever think sometimes everytime you get kicked down is it just too much effort getting back up again. But we always do. I guess I'm just sad.







Any ideas on coping with funerals would be helpful.Ice xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I had to go to a funeral very recently also. A close friend of mine died of meningitis. The funeral was hard, but i felt that i needed to be there for everyone else, so it FORCED me to be strong.I think it is understandable that your IBS flared up, give it a few days and it will calm down again. You've had a shock.There is no need to feel guilty about this. You WERE there for you mum, just not as much as you could have been. SHe knows the thought was there. Everytime my IBS flares up i wonder how im going to be able to carry on. Its so hard, especially when it happens over and over again. Its like being kicked when your already down. Your not on your own there, so don't worry.Hope yuo feel better soon and im really sorry to hear about your Grandma. Make sure you give your mum lots of hugs.Spliffy


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

Ice,I'm so sorry to hear of your loss -- Lots of







and hugs to you. I hope, by this time, that the funeral you were dreading is over and that you coped wonderfully. God bless you during this difficult time -- take care of yourself, and be well. You ARE there for your mother -- no medical condition could ever change a son/daughter's support for their parent.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Your love for your parents kind of goes without needing to be said. Its like, i'll bet your mum knows when you are upset? Her just being there would be enough to make you know you are lovede. I think it works the same both ways.


----------



## valheru (Jan 24, 2003)

after doing a little bit of reading, i've found that IBS is agitated by stress... which really is a kick in the stomach when you're already down







i'm so sorry to hear about the loss, i lost my Grandfather recently and it was heartbreaking







if you need to let loose a bit, i'm sure people here will understand. i wanted to say a lot of things when my grandfather passed away, but i've just bottled them up... probably not a good thing but i think it's just me


----------

